# Firm To Remove Bible Sayings



## Njaco (Jan 23, 2010)

Firm will remove Bible references from gun sights

*Firm will remove Bible references from gun sights*
Thursday, January 21, 2010; 2:40 PM

WASHINGTON (AP) — A Michigan defense contractor will voluntarily stop stamping references to Bible verses on combat rifle sights made for the U.S. military, a major buyer of the company’s gear. In a statement released Thursday, Trijicon of Wixom, Mich., says it is also providing to the armed forces free of charge modification kits to remove the Scripture citations from the telescoping sights already in use. The Marine Corps has purchased more than 200,000 Trijicon sights and the Army has bought about 100,000.
The references to Bible passages raised concerns that the citations break a government rule that bars proselytizing by American troops in Afghanistan and Iraq, which are predominantly Muslim countries.

A spokesman for U.S. Central Command initially said the Trijicon sights didn’t violate the ban and compared the citations on the sights to the “In God We Trust” inscription printed on U.S. currency.

On Thursday, however, Army Gen. David Petraeus, Central Command’s top officer, called the practice “disturbing.”...................


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 23, 2010)

God... *giggle*


----------



## evangilder (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm speechless on this one. This is political correctness gone kooky.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 23, 2010)

Sounds like we're part of the Empire and Darth Sidious wants to keep us in line...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 23, 2010)

Just goes to show ANYTHING and EVERYTHING people get all annoyed over. They are forgetting the country was created when religion was a big part of life. Why do people get annoyed over this????????


----------



## Erich (Jan 23, 2010)

well then shall we be fair by banning every Mosque in the States ? yeah a bit extreme I know. can tell you the truth though my cousins son who is an army sniper doing now his 3rd tour of duty will tell you this...........just go ahead and try it.

Sad he is in a well know picture with the General P. whom I feel is a dedicated loser with no spine.


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 23, 2010)

Now, if they would be even more politically correct, they'd print random sayings and verses, not only from the Bible, but also from the Quran, the Tanakh, and whatever holy book that people might use, from whatever faith people have.
But I guess that would be taking too much of a risk at offending someone...*sigh*


----------



## evangilder (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd like to replace the bible verse with "Die MF die".


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nobody would bl**dy touch mine! [email protected]!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2010)

The messages should never have been put on the eqmt in the first place without a notification to the buyers.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 23, 2010)

Do you eat at In 'N Out Burger, syscom?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 23, 2010)

Well if people should be notified before they are received what about coins?? Or is that excluded JUST cause it's money


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 23, 2010)

syscom3 said:


> The messages should never have been put on the eqmt in the first place without a notification to the buyers.


I agree it is wrong


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2010)

What exactly is the appropriate Bible verse to put on a gun sight?


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 23, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> What exactly is the appropriate Bible verse to put on a gun sight?


Thou shall not kill
IMHO no religious saying or symbol from any sect or religion should be on a piece of government issued equipment as for money it passes muster as it got time served. To me its just common sense .


----------



## Erich (Jan 23, 2010)

the question is thusly how many of these kits will be used on said 100,000 sights ?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> Thou shall not kill
> IMHO no religious saying or symbol from any sect or religion should be on a piece of government issued equipment as for money it passes muster as it got time served. To me its just common sense .



Yea, I agree with that. Still trying to comprehend why the heck they decided to put them on it to begin with.





Erich said:


> the question is thusly how many of these kits will be used on said 100,000 sights ?



I for-see some Gunny walking up to a Private Screwup and saying "I have a job for you....."


----------



## Erich (Jan 23, 2010)

personally I do not see a whole lot of change Viking, it really is immaterial do the sights work or not, if they do, even if they had "death to the infidels" we would use them successfully

we really are poo-pooing aren't we to be politically correct and not hurt "anyone's poor feelings" even if it is our enemy. think this is a total free for all muck up, lets get to business and get the job done and get are men/women home instead of trying to make things politically correct/useless


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2010)

If a private individual wants it on his personal eqmt, no problem.

But since it is govt owned equipment, the manufacturer had a duty to tell them the religious references were part of the sight.


----------



## Erich (Jan 23, 2010)

as the sights had been sold to the US military for sometime either the govt is inept which it is or they simply did not care nor should they, then some odd ball so called Christian zealots come on bitching that we might hurt Muslim believers........... all there is is scripture references by number nothing else

give me a frickin break


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 23, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Nobody would bl**dy touch mine! [email protected]!



Well according to MSFT "I'm a PC !" (and so is my Wife)


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 23, 2010)

Erich said:


> the question is thusly how many of these kits will be used on said 100,000 sights ?



The *real* question is * "Am I bovvered though ? " *


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2010)

If I was in a combat situation and it was kill or be killed, I personally would not have an issue with using a weapon with a Koran saying on it. I think it's kinda silly to put it on it, but in the end it really is much ado about nothing.


----------



## Erich (Jan 23, 2010)

exactly Viking no one in their right mind would refuse a fully loaded AK-47 in exchange for a beat up emptied ............. you get the point


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 23, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> If I was in a combat situation and it was kill or be killed, I personally would not have an issue with using a weapon with a Koran saying on it. I think it's kinda silly to put it on it, but in the end it really is much ado about nothing.



Yes, towards the end of WW2 even the SS had no qualms about using stockpiled captured Stens, AKs, Enfields, Brownings

Screw the Aryan ideal of German is best - they needed guns NOW (and ammo too of course)


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 23, 2010)

Isn't using a Ak-47 to kill someone if your an American like killing someone with a Hitler Youth dagger in WW2? Both have enemy emblems, or whatever else.


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 23, 2010)

B-engineer said:


> Isn't using a Ak-47 to kill someone if your an American like killing someone with a Hitler Youth dagger in WW2? Both have enemy emblems, or whatever else.



Well I expect that an AK47 has 'Made in Russia' (or China) stamped somewhere on it

As for the dagger, you might say with apologies to Shakespeare " is this a Hitler Youth Dagger I see before me? " 

Well yes, but it still works for the purpose for which it was intended. If I was short of a dagger in the trenches and found one lying around I might very well use it, even if only until a US or Brit one turned up up. 


Or even a Swiss knife with one of those curly things for opening bottles or something.


I am possibly confused about this issue (obviously) - Please enlighten me someone - anyone !


----------



## verner (Jan 23, 2010)

What would one with a Bhuddist saying have on it?


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 23, 2010)

verner said:


> What would one with a Bhuddist saying have on it?




It would have a Bhuddist saying on it


[ _The greatest medicine is the emptiness of everything_ - for example ]


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 23, 2010)

verner said:


> What would one with a Bhuddist saying have on it?




I was going to say that Bhuddists don't have daggers but -


Actually the Japanese are sort of Bhuddist, and they most certainly do have daggers


----------



## evangilder (Jan 23, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Isn't using a Ak-47 to kill someone if your an American like killing someone with a Hitler Youth dagger in WW2? Both have enemy emblems, or whatever else.



When the fit hits the shan and you need a weapon, it doesn't matter where it came from or who made it. If it's loaded and it fires, it'll work. Besides, I found the AK to be a better man stopper than the M-16.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

I got confused on the different issue....


----------



## Maestro (Jan 24, 2010)

My two cents...

I, for once, have to agree with pb on this one... The governement should never have written that on the equipment in the first place. Military equipment was made to make war, not to spread religious propaganda.


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 24, 2010)

Maestro said:


> My two cents...
> 
> I, for once, have to agree with pb on this one... The governement should never have written that on the equipment in the first place. Military equipment was made to make war, not to spread religious propaganda.




Ideally yes - but now the horse has bolted, do we just make sure it does not happen in future

The problem with our military (US and Brits at least) is that we spend a lot of time chasing mistakes

I think we should spend more time looking forward and stopping these things from happening in the first place.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> Thou shall not kill
> IMHO no religious saying or symbol from any sect or religion should be on a piece of government issued equipment as for money it passes muster as it got time served. To me its just common sense .



Just a thought, isn't a soldier a piece of government issued equipment?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 24, 2010)

"Praise the Lord, and pass the ammunition!"

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2010)

US Marine Corps Oath of Enlistment

I, (name), do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. *So help me God.*
_______________________________________

US Army Oath of Enlistment

I, (name), do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. *So help me God.*
______________________________________

US Navy Oath of Enlistement

I, (name), do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. *So help me God.*
______________________________________

US Air Force Oath of Enlistement

I, (name), do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. *So help me God.*
______________________________________

Yes, today you cannot be compelled to say the last sentence, but that doesn't change the premise of the oath. The United States was created with God steeped in its development. You don't have to like it. But I'm sick of people wanting to change history. And of all folks, forum members should know better. We discuss history every day here.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 24, 2010)

religion is enough to make a maggot gag


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

I agree Matt, that is how life was 'back then' there wasn't the vast diversity their is now. It was mostly Christian...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> religion is enough to make a maggot gag




Like the Holocaust, just because you don't like it, it doesn't make it go away, Pb.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

I went to church this morning 

Sorry just sayin'


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 24, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I agree Matt, that is how life was 'back then' there wasn't the vast diversity their is now. It was mostly Christian...



Are you saying other religions dont count? Does diversity scare you?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

What are you talking about??? Back in the 1700's -1800's there wasn't much diversity. That kind of stuff was ok. And now with different religions everything needs to be changed ? Not saying they don't count (nor do I even know where you made that kind of assumption) it's just how our country was. 

Does diversity scare me? Not at all. Like above don't know how you can reach a conclusion that 'diversity' scares me...


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 24, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Like the Holocaust, just because you don't like it, it doesn't make it go away, Pb.



The fact that the oath includes the line So help me God is in my mind the same as the currency its got time in. I'm not asking to change history its no different then if you painted religious sayings on the bottom of aircraft or on armour or sides of naval vessels it don't belong


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

But like said in the post above the Marines were created in the Revolution when religion was a big part..... or well bigger then now....

Now I think it is fair enough you don't have to say it.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 24, 2010)

So help me God, does not specify any specific religion or creed. While it was likely written by Christians, it does not say "Jesus", it says God. I really see no reason for people to get their knickers in a twist over a bible verse or the mere mention of the word God.


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 24, 2010)

evangilder said:


> So help me God, does not specify any specific religion or creed. While it was likely written by Christians, it does not say "Jesus", it says God. I really see no reason for people to get their knickers in a twist over a bible verse or the mere mention of the word God.



In Shaving Ryan's Privates the Sniper would recite Bible Verses whilst shooting innocent little SS soldiers (in their new boots and panties)


I am just saying - thats all OK ?


- and Spielberg is Jewish, and so were the Aliens in Close Encounters - so they obviously had a foundation in the Judeo-Christian tradition.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 24, 2010)

evangilder said:


> So help me God, does not specify any specific religion or creed. While it was likely written by Christians, it does not say "Jesus", it says God. I really see no reason for people to get their knickers in a twist over a bible verse or the mere mention of the word God.


as I said changing the word God in your oath pr currency is not on , it has history and tradition attacked to it but a piece of military kit with a religious quote has no part in my countries inventory


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 24, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> as I said changing the word God in your oath pr currency is not on , it has history and tradition attacked to it but a piece of military kit with a religious quote has no part in my countries inventory



So, apart from beating this subject into a million atoms on this site - what are we actually going to do about it ?

That is the question that begs an answer I do believe


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2010)

and one that can't be answered here. I just posted this as current events but I should have known it would devolve into a religous hooten-nanny. If this gets worse I'll just remove the thread or lock it.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 24, 2010)

Njaco said:


> and one that can't be answered here. I just posted this as current events but I should have known it would devolve into a religous hooten-nanny. If this gets worse I'll just remove the thread or lock it.


I'm done


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 24, 2010)

Njaco said:


> and one that can't be answered here. I just posted this as current events but I should have known it would devolve into a religous hooten-nanny. If this gets worse I'll just remove the thread or lock it.




Why can't we answer it here ? (just wondering before you cut me off in my prime)


(and what is a _hooten-nanny_ ?)


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 24, 2010)

Njaco said:


> and one that can't be answered here. I just posted this as current events but I should have known it would devolve into a religous hooten-nanny. If this gets worse I'll just remove the thread or lock it.



BTW does anyone remember the thread _*'Breaking News'*_


Lots of pics of luscious women scantily clad for the benefit of the boys ?


When I see pics like that it makes me glad I am not a 'rear gunner' 8)


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

Yea Chris I am done with this thread... and Cromwell what do you mean... I am having a hard time understanding.


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 24, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Yea Chris I am done with this thread... and Cromwell what do you mean... I am having a hard time understanding.



I was just harking back to happier times - when we all pretty much agreed on an off-list topic

BTW I have trouble understanding myself sometimes 


(in England 'rear gunner' is a pun for something or someone else - not rhyming slang though)


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

Ohhh gotcha!


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 24, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Ohhh gotcha!



In fact 'Ball Turret' could be a play on words too

Hmmmmm


----------



## Maestro (Jan 24, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> But I'm sick of people wanting to change history. And of all folks, forum members should know better. We discuss history every day here.



I don't think anyone ever said that history had to be changed... But it doesn't mean that we can't change the present. I mean, it is not because they were living that way 200 years ago that we still have to live that way.

Plus I don't know what's written on the equipment this thread is referring to, but if it is written something like "So help me God", then I'm sorry, but if you can't hit the broad side of a barn, nobody can help you... Not even a god.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, religion is something that is very personal to the individual, whatever the views.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 24, 2010)

First time I saw the stamp, I assumed it was part of the serial number. It says "JN8:12" It could also refer to a date, maybe or a batch number. When I found the article online, I literally sat there for several minutes scouring the pic for some small engraved Bible verse. Personally, I think someone is making a big fuss about something that 98% of the folks using the equipment probably never noticed, nor cared about one way or the other. The manufacturer is not trying to convert anybody by putting that on there. They're not trying to say their religion is better than anyone else's. They were quietly exercising their freedom of speech in a very small, tasteful manner. And when the fit hits the shan, I doubt someone of Jewish background would sit and search through various rifles until he found one that didn't have the verse imprinted on it. So the big question I have is, have any front-line troops actually complained about the verse? Because to me, they're the ones who are using it, who's lives depend upon it. If its going to hinder them in doing their jobs, then by all means quit printing it. If not.....then its just someone stateside who's trying to get their fifteen minutes of limelight.


----------



## Maestro (Jan 24, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> First time I saw the stamp, I assumed it was part of the serial number. It says "JN8:12"



Well, then if it is only written that way, I agree with you... Why bother removing it ? It could be anything.

P.S. Just checked on Google... Here is what the numbers meant : "When Jesus spoke again to the people, he said, 'I am the light of the world. Whoever follows me will never walk in darkness, but will have the light of life.'"

Now, if that had been written on a flashlight or NVG, it could have been pretty funny... Well, at least to _my_ twisted mind.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 25, 2010)

Maestro said:


> Now, if that had been written on a flashlight or NVG, it could have been pretty funny... Well, at least to _my_ twisted mind.



LMAO, NICE!


----------



## A4K (Jan 25, 2010)

Like putting the Chinese proverb 'it's better to light a candle than curse the darkness' on a packet of matches, eh? 

Strange practice, I never would have thought bible references would be stamped on military equipment - seems ridiculous to remove them though. Sounds like some armament dealers and generals have too much time on their hands.


----------



## Waynos (Jan 25, 2010)

I think the real point to this is that the UK and US governments have been at pains for years to try and make the point that the war on terror is NOT a religious war. Having such references on your gunsight somewhat undermines that position.


----------



## Milosh (Jan 25, 2010)

Waynos said:


> I think the real point to this is that the UK and US governments have been at pains for years to try and make the point that the war on terror is NOT a religious war. Having such references on your gunsight somewhat undermines that position.



+1 Waynos


----------



## Njaco (Jan 25, 2010)

Cromwell said:


> Why can't we answer it here ? (just wondering before you cut me off in my prime)
> 
> 
> (and what is a _hooten-nanny_ ?)



Hootenanny - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hootenanny is an Appalachian colloquialism that was used in early twentieth century America to refer to things whose names were forgotten or unknown. In this usage it was synonymous with thingamajig or whatchamacallit, as in "hand me that hootenanny." *Hootenanny was also an old country word for "party*". 

According to Pete Seeger, in various interviews, he first heard the word hootenanny in Seattle, Washington in the late 1930s. It was used by Hugh DeLacey’s New Deal political club to describe their monthly music fund raisers. After some debate the club voted in the word hootenanny, which narrowly beat out the word wingding. Seeger, Woody Guthrie and other members of the Almanac Singers later used the word in New York City to describe their weekly rent parties, which featured many notable folksingers of the time. In a 1962 interview in Time Joan Baez made the analogy that a hootenanny is to folk singing what a jam session is to jazz.

Hootenanny was mentioned in the TV series Lost in 2009, when the character Phil comes into the security room and says they have started a hootenanny.

The Family Guy episode' To Love and Die in Dixie' features two stereotyped southern characters fighting over whether the barn party was, in fact, a hoedown or hootenanny.

In the Nintendo 64 game, Mario Party 2, on the Western Land game board, if a player lands on a certain space he has the option to the throw a "hootenanny" in which all players go to the same space, drink milk, and appear drunk afterwards.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 25, 2010)

Maestro said:


> Now, if that had been written on a flashlight or NVG, it could have been pretty funny... Well, at least to _my_ twisted mind.



It is funny. The ACOG has a lighted reticle. I own one. I should check if the civvie version has a bible verse quote too.


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 25, 2010)

A4K said:


> Like putting the Chinese proverb 'it's better to light a candle than curse the darkness' on a packet of matches, eh?




At one point matches were nick-named Lucifers - certainly in the UK - as in the WW1 song :-

_While you’ve a *Lucifer* to light your fag,
Smile, boys, that’s the style.
What’s the use of worrying?_ etc

I wonder what the Afghanis would make of someone giving them a box of matches with " Lucifer" on it !


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 26, 2010)

Waynos said:


> I think the real point to this is that the UK and US governments have been at pains for years to try and make the point that the war on terror is NOT a religious war. Having such references on your gunsight somewhat undermines that position.



YES!

Anybody who thinks is about political correctness is horribly mistaken. We need allies of all different religions. The Jesus Scope has no place and will only serve as evidence to some that we are a nation of Christians engaged in a religious crusade.

The line between "Good Guys" and "Bad Guys" is not always clear and we shouldnt piss off any potential allies. This military contractor has done harm to our image and will fuel detractors of America for a long time.

I dont see how any thinking person could condone the engravings. Scripture has no place on military equipment.

If you believe we are involved in a righteous, Christian crusade against Islam, please put a bullet in your head now!

Actually the Jesus Scope is pretty appropriate... there have been billions of deaths in the name of religion!
We need a whole line of Jesus Chemical weapons and Jesus Nukes.

.


.


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 26, 2010)

Actually the Jesus Scope is pretty appropriate... there have been billions of deaths in the name of religion!

We need a whole line of Jesus Chemical weapons and Jesus Nukes.


OK What about soliders wearing Jesus Boots ?


----------



## piet (Jan 26, 2010)

Cromwell said:


> At one point matches were nick-named Lucifers - certainly in the UK - as in the WW1 song :-
> 
> _While you’ve a *Lucifer* to light your fag,
> Smile, boys, that’s the style.
> ...



fact:Matches are called here in the Netherlands Lucifers 
piet


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hootenanny is an Appalachian colloquialism that was used in early twentieth century America to refer to things whose names were forgotten or unknown. In this usage it was synonymous with thingamajig or whatchamacallit, as in "hand me that hootenanny." *Hootenanny was also an old country word for "party*". 


Its Also


*A TV Series - with Jools Holland (formerly of Squeeze fame)*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hootenanny_(UK_TV_series)


----------



## Cromwell (Jan 26, 2010)

piet said:


> fact:Matches are called here in the Netherland Lucifers
> piet



Well there you go ! 

Dutch people hold your Lucifers up !

(and put away the weed too if you don't mind)


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 26, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> I agree it is wrong



Seconded.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 26, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I agree Matt, that is how life was 'back then' there wasn't the vast diversity their is now. It was mostly Christian...



Agreed, H. That is why the founders(specifically Madison and Jefferson) were so dead set against any government sanction of religion. They were terrified of tyranny of the majority-even it that majority was christian.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 26, 2010)

evangilder said:


> So help me God, does not specify any specific religion or creed. While it was likely written by Christians, it does not say "Jesus", it says God. I really see no reason for people to get their knickers in a twist over a bible verse or the mere mention of the word God.



So what about atheists? Are they to be excluded if "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof?" Under your scenario, God is a given, and all worship God.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 26, 2010)

Milosh said:


> +1 Waynos



+2


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 26, 2010)

Cromwell said:


> At one point matches were nick-named Lucifers - certainly in the UK - as in the WW1 song :-
> 
> _While you’ve a *Lucifer* to light your fag,
> Smile, boys, that’s the style.
> ...



I just want to know who authorized my portrait? There's gonna be hell to pay!


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 26, 2010)

diddyriddick said:


> So what about atheists? Are they to be excluded if "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof?" Under your scenario, God is a given, and all worship God.




I'm an atheist but the phrase "so help me God" doesnt bother me.. it's a symbol of dedication. It has historical providence. I'll say the phrase and respect the spirit of the intention.
i dont worship God but i accept the seriousness that he represents. 

No religion specific beliefs should be on mil equipment though simply because it complicates things too much.

.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cromwell said:


> Actually the Jesus Scope is pretty appropriate... there have been billions of deaths in the name of religion!
> 
> We need a whole line of Jesus Chemical weapons and Jesus Nukes.
> 
> ...



I dont mean to disrespect Jesus followers in my comment but if killing makes God happy why not kill more efficiently than one shot at a time?
.


----------



## Erich (Jan 26, 2010)

..........well guys sorry this thread has become worthless and time to close it ......... by the way there are Jesus boots they have been out since the 1960's


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 26, 2010)

CLOSED


----------

